
Observational analysis of manuscript and peer review submissions over time - bookofjoe
https://www.bmj.com/content/367/bmj.l6460
======
brudgers
related,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21833890)

~~~
bookofjoe
That's where I found the link to the paper I submitted to HN.

